# 2005 Sentra b13 in Mexico



## elianne2005 (May 22, 2006)

Hi I'm new in this forum and I want to know what you think about my 2005 Mexican Tsuru (sentra b13 in USA). As you may know here the b13 chasis is still sold as Tsuru . Here the photos of my car (named Elianne) 

























you can enter my cardomain page at: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2360516
i'll be uploading some pics of the process, etc.


----------



## elianne2005 (May 22, 2006)

Ohh and what do you think of my idea of another exhaust tip??


----------



## beakerguy6 (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow, looks nice. I would go for the dual exhaust idea. I would have done that on my 200sx, but there are some electronics and stuff where the left exhaust would go. Good Luck on the dual exhaust.


----------

